# My 30g



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Started as a 10g, which didnt last long, than upgraded to a 30g around January. Not the best pictures






















































































































It has some algae but its also 100% tap water. im getting a cleanup crew this weekend(none at the moment). I also got some GFO to add to the filter.

Odysea ps75 skimmer
emperor biowheel filter with matrix bio rocks, carbon, and going to add GFO soon
4bulb X 39watt T5 light
koralia 1 powerhead
aquaclear 301 powehead
2 clowns

took out the Aipatasias today.

The following cleanup crew should be added this weekend:
20 Dwarf Ceriths 
8 Nassarius
8 Florida Ceriths
5 Large Nerite

i might add a couple more pieces of rock, and a few more corals once i save up some more money. probably another fish or 2, royal gramma


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good... I would find a source of RO/DI water as soon as possible. Spending money on corals, and things like that is prob a waste. An algae bloom, or imperfect water conditions will quickly kill them...

The second you get off the tap water, and onto a RO/DI 0 TDS source your tank will look 100 times better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah the petstore wants 89cents a gallon for RO water


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

dannypiranha said:


> Yeah the petstore wants 89cents a gallon for RO water


Theres got to be 20 other sources... Before i had my home filter i went to a local bottling company and got it for 5 cents, then i realized HOW IMPORTANT it is to my tank, and nice to have on hand when i need it without a trip across town to transport 50 gals. Talk to some of your friends with SW tanks, and just look around until you can afford your own.

You can get your own filter for around 150$, considering how much frags cost and the amount of money you have in your tank it seems like a worth while investment.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I get my water from a local diy winebottling/ beer brewery. I pay about 20$ for 12 5g buckets (not at once, but pay in advance for refills when needed). In the long run your own ro/di will be the most economical


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

in the 4th pic from the bottom, does anyone know what that is to the right of the toadstool? its the white twig/stick like with the green at the top. it grew from the rock


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dannypiranha said:


> in the 4th pic from the bottom, does anyone know what that is to the right of the toadstool? its the white twig/stick like with the green at the top. it grew from the rock


Looks like some toadstool if your talking about the thing on what looks like a frag plug. It also looks like you have
aiptasia which you may want to kill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

directly to the right of the toadstool


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dannypiranha said:


> directly to the right of the toadstool


 I shoudl really start reading instead of skimming. Are you talking the lime green worm shaped thing? Can you get a better and clearer pic of it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

yup, the bottom of it is white, the top is lime green. ill try to get a better pic but my camera isnt the best


----------

